# Schools in Majorca



## klct1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the procedure for registering a child in a state school in Majorca? Our daughter is five and we'll be based there for at least a year.


----------



## coachfiona (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello!

You need to go to the local town hall to register. This is the documentation you will need:

two photos
a copy of the child’s vaccination certificates
a medical certificate
a copy of the child’s registration on the town hall register
copy of child’s passport or identity document
birth certificate
copy of the mother’s passport or other identity document
marriage certificate (if applicable)
social security card

You will also be asked to list three schools in your order of preference, with admission being based on your means tested ‘points’ and classroom availability, with no guarantee of getting into one of your chosen schools (you will of course be offered a different school though). Points are awarded for some or all of the following, for which proof is required: 

Living in the catchment area
Low income family
Unemployed mother or father or both
Having a sibling in a chosen school
Many children family
Disabled child or siblings

Hope that helps!

Fiona


----------



## klct1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Fiona,
How do we get a Social Security card? Also, I have my daughter's vaccination details so do I need to get a medical certificate from our doctor here in the UK?


----------



## coachfiona (Jul 21, 2008)

You will need to go to the local social security office and register to make social security payments. This may just need to be done for the person who is working and will then cover the whole family. You have to do this or you can´t work. The process is that you get an appointment with the Ministerio del Interior, normally by phone. This is normally a few weeks in advance. You go to the appointment and they issue you with a certificate and a NIE which is a foreigners identity number and means you have residency. If you are going to be working, you then need to go to the Hacienda to register to pay tax and once you have done those first two steps, you can go to the Social Security office and register for social security payments. They will then send you a card.

Its a long winded process that you have to go through and I recommend that you get your apppointment with the ministry as soon as you can as this holds everything up and if you miss your appointment you will have to wait weeks for another one. The other two steps can be done in a couple of hours, but you need your NIE number and certificate first.

Fiona


----------



## coachfiona (Jul 21, 2008)

I´m not sure about the medical certificate. It might be easier to go to an English speaking doctor in Mallorca who can give you the certificate in Spanish.


----------



## klct1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks again Fiona, you've been a great help. 
Regards,
Kerry


----------

